# Looking for used rear tire for mixer tractor



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I am looking for some advice on what used tire will hold up the best on our mixer tractor. We don't need traction. Tractor is always on concrete or stone and now that we have rented another farm it will travel about 2 miles one way on the road each day. With milk prices dropping, I would rather not put new tires on. I was thinking maybe a firestone radial that was worn some. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Best wearing tire I've ever seen was a Firestone bias ply 23* on the back of our 2WD loader tractor. Took 8,000 hours of loader work to wear them down to 15% or so, spinning with ballast on them on concrete, frozen dirt, etc.

Add that they had good traction also, even as a bias ply.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Do you have much of a selection? I would think selecting a used tire would be more a combination of price and availability than tread wear or pattern. If you do have a decent selection, I think you also need to consider the rubber's likelihood of age cracking.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

If I was in that situation I would worry more about price and availability. Local Co-op, tire shop, farm auction, or behind some local farmers barn are all good places to look for tires. I have bought many used tires from the local guys and they had them laying in the weeds or leaned against a wall. I have in many cases found tires for very little money that lasted a few years.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Bob, What size do you need?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

18.4x 38


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Instead of used, maybe blems?
http://www.Tiretown.com


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Ditto on the blems. Have a set on a Magnum that must be Firestone 23* radials. So far so good. I see you will be doing some roading, worst road tires I've driven were 18.4-38 Goodyear Long/Short tread. They last well enough but certain road speeds combined with an implement that weights the draw bar (baler, manure spreader, whatever) would generate a severe pitching motion of the tractor. No amount of ballast or changing tire pressures would make it go completely away. Happened on two completely different tractors, so I suspect the tire.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Found a set of firestone radial 23 on good rims and supposed to 90% plus tread for $1700 for the set. Came off a tractor to be set up for amish and steel wheels.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bob M said:


> Found a set of firestone radial 23 on good rims and supposed to 90% plus tread for $1700 for the set. Came off a tractor to be set up for amish and steel wheels.


Getting the rims and therefore saving mounting costs makes that deal, in my opinion.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Rims are 2 years old and never loaded. I did find new firestone radial 23 degree for $1000/each after rebate.


----------

